# What animals do you have?



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

I have a dog in the 
Future I will have some Nigerian dwarfs what do y’all have?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I have a Morgan Mare, 2 Anatolian Shepherds,1 Boston Terrier, I Boxer,Doberman mix. 38 chickens. And I think about 32 goats, and 1 peacock.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

That’s allot thanks for sharing


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

We’ve got quarter horses and my mustang from the reservation. 2 border collies, 1 Great Pyrenees, 1 Sheprador. 1 inside/outside cat and idk how many outside cats. Several chickens, more ducks currently but won’t be dealing with as many for overwintering. Only 4 Guinea fowl.
Cattle… they’re not pets and not named unless we end up with a bottle baby. Lol
And maybe 30 goats counting babies right now. I’m not supposed to treat them like pets but I love them and try to spoil them so all the mamas and most the babies are very friendly and petable 🥰


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

I don’t blame you goats are to cute


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I'm at 10 goats, 20 rabbits, 35 chickens, and 15 pigs. If any of them would sell my numbers would be a lot smaller.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

So you are trying to sell some?


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Well good luck


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Yep. Selling most of the rabbits and some of the pigs and goats.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Prayers you can sell them


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

the goat you already know mine but….. 10 goats, 1 cow ( 2 when she calves), 1 quarter horse, 1 dog, 3 outside cats and 2 parakeets


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

I bet I can guess two ruby the cow and Luna the Horse and I will have to go look at the goats again


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I mean how did you ever guess right 😝😉😂


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Lol


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

That was a joke right


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

We have 5 goats, 3 cats, 19 chickens, 4 cows, 3 dogs, and one betta fish. 
(All the goats and one of the dogs are mine, the rest of the animals belong to family members)


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Thanks for sharing [mention]KY Goat Girl [/mention]


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

5 standard goats,, Nora, Niya, Francise, Emmie, and Irene. 4 nigie does, Gemma, Holly. Buttercuo and Harper 3 nigie bucks Kimchi, Levi and Merlin and 3 mini buckling left from this years kid crop. Quincy, Randall and Nicholas. 
We have 9 Dexter and Dexter Herford cross cows a year old and up..three tiny Dexter herford cross calves and a Dexter herford cross bull. Queenie, Lexie, Glory, Chloe, Daisy Loraine, Hazel, Ruby, Norma, ..new heifer is Independence . We don't name the bulls calves since we raise for meat. Just find it easier. 
We also have 3 standard donkeys and 2 mini donkeys. Agatha, Christy, Troy, Josie and Oscar. 
Several chickens..a handful of ducks. A turkey pair, Ben and June and 10 buff geese...mom and dad are Edward and Eleanor. Chicks don't have names. 
3 small old house doggies, Dillon, Heidee and Maggie. one old great dane, Penelope and two 7 month old Great Pyrenees sisters, Sadie and Sybil. And my son's wolf hybrid, isabella. 
And 4 barn cats. 3 fixed female, grace, Alexis and one male. Bobbie boo boo

And I think that's it


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Wow happybleats that’s a long list lol well you know what they say


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sooo just of my own lol I have, 30 does, 3 bucks, 18 doelings, 3 bucks and a wether. 
1 alpaca 
A lot of chickens and turkeys, can I just leave it at a lot lol 
4 horses,
38 cows, but I live and help run our family ranch which between all of us is around 250 pair
4 dogs, soon to be 5
2 rabbits
3 cats and I don’t even know how many stays that had adopted me, I think around 6. They come and go and when they look hungry I put food out so they will take care of the rodents
I think that’s it…….it feels like there is more someplace lol


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Wow that’s allot someday I wish to have a family ranch like that


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Well mine will be a bit smaller then some, but we love them just the same! We have 4 Nigerians, 6 Angus, and a cat named Trixie.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

The Goat said:


> That was a joke right


Yes I meant it in a nice way hope it came a cross that way 😬


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

I/my family currently have….
4 dogs,1cat, 3 horses, 1 pony, about 38 head of cattle, 30 something chickens, 8 rabbits, and 5 goats. The goats chickens rabbits and one of the dogs are mine the rest we all help out with. Edit.. and 2 sheep they are off to be bred so I forgot about them oops.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Moers kiko boars said:


> 38 chickens. And I think about 32 goats,


Hmm. You know how many chickens you have, but you are not too sure about the number of goats.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Yes I meant it in a nice way hope it came a cross that way


It didn’t


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Goatastic43 said:


> Well mine will be a bit smaller then some, but we love them just the same! We have 4 Nigerians, 6 Angus, and a cat named Trixie.


It’s not about the size of your home stead just about if you love what your doing ever little Soul counts


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Hmm. You know how many chickens you have, but you are not too sure about the number of goats.


Lol!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Oh sorry 


The Goat said:


> It didn’t


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Oh sorry


Wait why are you apologize it did not sound mean it can out fine


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I said I hope it came across nice and you said it didn’t so I panicked 😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

😅


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Oh lol


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

I’m on here allot and some times I have to go back to clarify that I’m not trying to sound mean lol


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Nobody’s saying anything 😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Yeah


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

im saying stuff


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I meant everybody else 😂 they left lol


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Lol


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

My herd of Nigerian dwarf goats, two miniature horses, a few kunekune pigs, three Shetland sheep, lots of chickens, ducks, geese, quail, three rabbits, two dogs (a Great Pyrenees and a cairn terrier) and about 15 cats. And some Hawaiian red shrimp if we really want to include everyone.

I want a llama and some turkeys but my landlord says no. I'd also like a lot more sheep, but my hay bill says no 😂


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Lol sorry you can’t get them


----------



## hooves galore Nigerians (8 mo ago)

We have 3 quarter horses, 5 Nigerian dwarfs,1 saanen, a show lamb, 4 dogs(all pet),4 cats, 22 chickens, 16 ducks, 2 blue Jays, 7 parakeets and a lovebird.and a bunch of eggs in the incubator.


----------



## Wild and Out Ranch (6 mo ago)

I have 2 heifers, 3 goats (2 may be pregnant), 13 chickens, one rooster, one guinea, one German Shepherd, 2 cats, and 3 bee hives.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Thank you for sharing [mention]hooves galore Nigerians [/mention] and [mention]Wild and Out Ranch [/mention]


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I forgot to add my bee hives! I’m a bad bee mom 🤣
I’m actually trying to propagate lavender plants and trumpet vines and hopefully start a whole bunch of chamomile for them…so trying to be a hood bee mom lol


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Hood bee mom 😂 love it


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Hood bee mom 😂 love it


Lol… I didn’t catch that auto correct. I actually thought your phone got you until I re read my post and saw what happened. 😅
I guess I am a hood mom. My bees have their own little neighborhood going on… I’m feeling gangsta now 🤣

also… my phone picks the weirdest things to change. Good to hood is close so I can kind of see that. But it just changed gangsta to handrail (but I saw and changed it back this time)
I swear it just likes to mess with me 😅🤷🏼‍♀️🤔


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Ok. so we have 2 goats, 1 pig, 15 chickens, 5 Fallow deer, 5 Springbuck, 5 Duikers, 3 toirtoses, 2 Emus and 16 ducks (wild).


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Tanya said:


> Ok. so we have 2 goats, 1 pig, 15 chickens, 5 Fallow deer, 5 Springbuck, 5 Duikers, 3 toirtoses, 2 Emus and 16 ducks (wild).


Your variation of animals is really cool. Do you have a thread with all of them pictured? I’d like to see your different types of deer 😊


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> Lol… I didn’t catch that auto correct. I actually thought your phone got you until I re read my post and saw what happened. 😅
> I guess I am a hood mom. My bees have their own little neighborhood going on… I’m feeling gangsta now 🤣
> 
> also… my phone picks the weirdest things to change. Good to hood is close so I can kind of see that. But it just changed gangsta to handrail (but I saw and changed it back this time)
> I swear it just likes to mess with me 😅🤷🏼‍♀️🤔


Lucky bees 😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> Your variation of animals is really cool. Do you have a thread with all of them pictured? I’d like to see your different types of deer 😊


Me too!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Boer Mama said:


> Your variation of animals is really cool. Do you have a thread with all of them pictured? I’d like to see your different types of deer 😊











Sharing some life


The growth my two babies have shown is so amazing. Being used to wild animals I just love the fact that my two little fuzzballs know we are their herd. Not any one elses.... gota love them right?




www.thegoatspot.net


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

We have 20 goats, 1 steer, 8 cats, 1 dog, and 1 rabbit. All pets


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

3 steers and 2 pigs, but they're going to sell/go to the butcher in the next couple weeks, 
2 cows
1 calf
7 goats
2 Australian shepherds
40 something chickens
8 guinea fowl 

Every year we raise 2-3 steers, and around 4 pigs for the fair. 2 of the 4 pigs this year went to the butcher earlier this month.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

21goaties said:


> We have 20 goats, 1 steer, 8 cats, 1 dog, and 1 rabbit. All pets


So how does a pet steer work exactly? 😂 Does he have a pen by himself?


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

brigieboo said:


> 3 steers and 2 pigs, but they're going to sell/go to the butcher in the next couple weeks,
> 2 cows
> 1 calf
> 7 goats
> ...


Wait a sec… that doesn’t add up to 300! 🤣


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

brigieboo said:


> So how does a pet steer work exactly? 😂 Does he have a pen by himself?


Hey.. @21goaties said 20 goats… the steer must the one to complete the 21. He thinks he’s just a big goat 😂


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Boer Mama said:


> Wait a sec… that doesn’t add up to 300! 🤣


Wait what 😂


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Boer Mama said:


> Hey.. @21goaties said 20 goats… the steer must the one to complete the 21. He thinks he’s just a big goat 😂


Hey yea I didn't even think Abt the fact that 21 goats only has 20 goats. I think someone needs to go buy another goat. 🤣🤣


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> Wait a sec… that doesn’t add up to 300! 🤣


Oh shoot. I think I mixed you up with @Lil Boogie 
Sorry about that!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

brigieboo said:


> Wait what 😂


I made a mistake! I was thinking @Lil Boogie i think!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Tanya said:


> Sharing some life
> 
> 
> The growth my two babies have shown is so amazing. Being used to wild animals I just love the fact that my two little fuzzballs know we are their herd. Not any one elses.... gota love them right?
> ...


Those little boys are so cute


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> I made a mistake! I was thinking @Lil Boogie i think!


I don’t understand but I’m laughing so hard!!! lol


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Hmm. You know how many chickens you have, but you are not too sure about the number of goats.


Probably a situation like I had before with my husband. When I had over 25 goats i still had to says about 20 and stopped counting. Lol he didn't want to know the numbers back then. 

Well my herd has gotten smaller over the many years. Currently down to 2 American Saddlebred horses, 2 miniature horses, 3 goats (2 does, 1 buck), 1 LGD and 1 feral barn cat that has taken over the farm and house. Lol he is no longer feral but wakes us up at 4.30 every morning to be let outside now because he doesn't like the raccoon family that checks the porch at night. I kid you not one momma raccoon and 5 babies every night hang out on the porch which is where Loki (yes feral cat of mischief) used to sleep. Probably the only feral cat with his own outside cat tree (He prefers cardboard box lol) and his own personal chair in the house (took over my husband's desk chair and if my husband is in it he gets in his lap and forces him out). 

Planning to add some chickens or ducks again soon but haven't gotten around to it yet. Would love to increase my herd again but need the new barn finished first. 

Well don't make me count the ground hogs I may have over 20 if them too lol.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Calistar said:


> My herd of Nigerian dwarf goats, two miniature horses, a few kunekune pigs, three Shetland sheep, lots of chickens, ducks, geese, quail, three rabbits, two dogs (a Great Pyrenees and a cairn terrier) and about 15 cats. And some Hawaiian red shrimp if we really want to include everyone.
> 
> I want a llama and some turkeys but my landlord says no. I'd also like a lot more sheep, but my hay bill says no 😂


I used to have a llama when I had sheep and then kept the llama for some years with the goats when a friend took my sheep flock when we moved. I love llamas! We had some bourbon red turkeys too! They were fun while it lasted.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Boer Mama said:


> I forgot to add my bee hives! I’m a bad bee mom 🤣
> I’m actually trying to propagate lavender plants and trumpet vines and hopefully start a whole bunch of chamomile for them…so trying to be a hood bee mom lol


If you were closer I have plenty of trumpet vines here to share.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

The Goat said:


> I don’t understand but I’m laughing so hard!!! lol


Lil Boogie has about or over 300 animals.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Wow!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

So when is Mike going to ask people to count all their bees? And maybe a list of all their names.

Lol yes someone needs to buy or donate a goat to 21 goats so the number will match the name lol any takers. Or get a stuffed goat as a mascot!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Yes


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

I cannot wait for him to do that so I just did it myself How many bees do you have and what are the names 
How many bees do you have and what are the names lol


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

DDFN said:


> So when is Mike going to ask people to count all their bees? And maybe a list of all their names.
> 
> Lol yes someone needs to buy or donate a goat to 21 goats so the number will match the name lol any takers. Or get a stuffed goat as a mascot!


When I posted the pic of the bee on my thistle flower today I almost said ‘This is Henrietta’ like I knew them all 😂😂😂


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Boer Mama said:


> When I posted the pic of the bee on my thistle flower today I almost said ‘This is Henrietta’ like I knew them all 😂😂😂


You should of. That name I see used why to often for chickens so seeing a bee named Henrietta would be nice.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Lol


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

DDFN said:


> If you were closer I have plenty of trumpet vines here to share.


I think they are so pretty… and bees and hummingbirds love them!
I’ve got a cpl more spots I can plant some and then hoping to give a cpl starts to friends - and make sure they know to plant far away from the house or they’ll end up hating me 🤣
One friend has a very nice power pole that would look lovely covered in a vine. 😊
I have one on the corner of my front deck that’s being trained more like a tree, and a little bush I planted last year that I’m hoping to grow up this big lodge pole my dad set for me. It’s got a ways to grow yet 🤣


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

DDFN said:


> You should of. That name I see used why to often for chickens so seeing a bee named Henrietta would be nice.


She was covered in pollen and looked harry so I was thinking female version of Harry 😅


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

The Goat said:


> I cannot wait for him to do that so I just did it myself How many bees do you have and what are the names
> How many bees do you have and what are the names lol


I think the answer everyone would have is ‘ I don’t know’ 😂
I’m not experienced enough in bee keeping to have even a vague idea on the count in my hives. Lol


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

brigieboo said:


> So how does a pet steer work exactly? 😂 Does he have a pen by himself?


Calvin lives with one of our 2 goat herds. Pet means no one is gonna eat or sell him. He's a big baby, here's a pic of him


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

21goaties said:


> Calvin lives with one of our 2 goat herds. Pet means no one is gonna eat or sell him. He's a big baby, here's a pic of him
> 
> View attachment 234033


He’s a little cutie ☺


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

brigieboo said:


> Hey yea I didn't even think Abt the fact that 21 goats only has 20 goats. I think someone needs to go buy another goat. 🤣🤣


I joined the forum when one of our goats was dying, she didn't make it, but I wasn't gonna change the username


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> I think the answer everyone would have is ‘ I don’t know’
> I’m not experienced enough in bee keeping to have even a vague idea on the count in my hives. Lol


Lol out of all the things I’ve researched one thing I’ve not put into Google is beekeeping lol


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

21goaties said:


> Calvin lives with one of our 2 goat herds. Pet means no one is gonna eat or sell him. He's a big baby, here's a pic of him
> 
> View attachment 234033


He is so cute!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Here goes nothing... I'm sure I'll miss something or miss count as it's 3:00am.. but I'll do my best! Lol

26 goats, soon to be 28 and 8 are bred, will be breeding 11 so we'll have plenty of babies. We have three sheep, about to be two as we are selling one of them. About oh gosh...... About 45-48 rabbits, about 100-110 quail, 7dogs, 4 cats, A bull, about 200 chickens, about 20-25 fish in a tank, a deer and well, 6 turkeys.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I didnt know we had to include the fish in the fish tanks. I also have 45 tropical fish in a 4 foot fish tank.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Tanya said:


> I didnt know we had to include the fish in the fish tanks. I also have 45 tropical fish in a 4 foot fish tank.


If we have to include bees then we definitely have to include pretty tropical fish 😘


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

19 hens( Buff oorps, Barred rocks, black austros, & golden comets), 3 roos (a Buff orp & 2 barred), 2 heritage Tom turkeys, 3 muskovies, 2 Rouen ducks & 4 drakes (those extra boys will be heading to freezer camp, soon), 5 Nigora goats(2 does, 2 bucks, & a 7wk old buckling), 10 quail, 1 elderly guinea pig, 1 cavalier king Charles, & one Irish Wolfhound, for a grand total of 46 critters. Shhhh... don't tell hubs! He knows they're all here, but hasn't gotten down to counting... and I NEEEEED MOARRR GOATZ!!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)




----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> We have 5 goats, 3 cats, 19 chickens, 4 cows, 3 dogs, and one betta fish.
> (All the goats and one of the dogs are mine, the rest of the animals belong to family members)


I need to update mine. Lol 
7 goats, 3 cats, 19 chickens, 5 cows (got another British white), 3 dogs, and 1 betta fish.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Congrats on your new ones [mention]KY Goat Girl [/mention]


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Nommie Bringeruvda Noms said:


> 19 hens( Buff oorps, Barred rocks, black austros, & golden comets), 3 roos (a Buff orp & 2 barred), 2 heritage Tom turkeys, 3 moskovies, 2 Rouen ducks & 4 drakes (those extra boys will be heading to freezer camp, soon), 5 Nigora goats(2 does, 2 bucks, & a 7wk old buckling), 10 quail, 1 elderly guinea pig, 1 cavalier king Charles, & one Irish Wolfhound, for a grand total of 46 critters. Shhhh... don't tell hubs! He knows they're all here, but hasn't gotten down to counting... and I NEEEEED MOARRR GOATZ!!


I don't let my hubby count any more lol. I just distract him with a shiney toy. Look honey your car needs to be washed lol.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I need to update mine. Lol
> 7 goats, 3 cats, 19 chickens, 5 cows (got another British white), 3 dogs, and 1 betta fish.


Oh, no. Oops! I forgot all about the fish tanks! 2 bettas (separate tanks), 1 emerald Cory, 5 petras, 1 tiny, little, pink catfish-type dude... it feels like I'm still forgetting someone....


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Nommie Bringeruvda Noms said:


> it feels like I'm still forgetting someone...


Snails in the fish tank?


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

DDFN said:


> I don't let my hubby count any more lol. I just distract him with a shiney toy. Look honey your car needs to be washed lol.


Your husband can be distracted by washing the car??? Goodness, just about anything can distract me FROM washing the car.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Mike you are so funny


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Your husband can be distracted by washing the car??? Goodness, just about anything can distract me FROM washing the car.


You and me both! Lol he is a car guy. I actually used to autox with him when we were dating. He has the starts of a car collection. If the barn cat gets any dirt on it he must wash it. My dad even teased him the other day that there was a speck of dirt he missed on a wheel. Lol. You don't even want to know about his car washing tools lol he has special sprays, brushes, clay bars, rags, foaming hose tool with special foaming clean car soap and a car blow dryer. (He also has a hose filter for our hard water) lol I kid you not. And then my car is what my students call "champ dirty" lucky if I wash it once a year lol. 

It's been me and my dad working on my new barn. I wonder if I told him he could work on the car in the barn alley maybe he would help some lol. Just no changing fluids in there mister.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

DDFN said:


> ..... a car blow dryer.


You're making that up. 

I have owned vehicles that I have never washed, and that is not because I own then for a short amount of time. I also rarely put my vehicle into the garage, even though I've had a garage most places I've lived. What's this thread about again??


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)




----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> You're making that up.
> 
> I have owned vehicles that I have never washed, and that is not because I own then for a short amount of time. I also rarely put my vehicle into the garage, even though I've had a garage most places I've lived. What's this thread about again??


Hahaha I wish I was making it up. He said if he doesn't blow dry them then the water dries funny lol. My hubby is a special kind of special. 

Oh true I did get off track from topic but it was a cat that got on the car requiring the wash. Here is one of the cats guilty of the crime. She isn't even ours but saw her this morning sitting on the work bench on the front porch. She won't let us touch her but will come up for food. She just won't get too close to you. So pics is zoomed in a bit.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Aww


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Snails in the fish tank?


Hmmm... Does the (3month)dead one in the corner count? Hubby's tank. He leaves it because the other fish seem to enjoy playing with it.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😂


----------



## BrookeCHope (7 mo ago)

I have 21 chickens, 4 ducks, 5 cats, 1 fish, 1 dog, and 12 goats. ( Today I was about to buy 26 more goats but someone else got them before me.)


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Im so sorry


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

We have 5 dogs (various from Chihuahua to austrailian shehpard lol) 2 barn cats, and 13 goats (6 adults and 7 kids)! The cats are mine! So are most of the goats lol! I love them all! Oh and chickens (I'm not much of a fan lol)


----------



## Ridekool (Feb 4, 2021)

Er....Two welsh type ponies, a Thoroughbred, a Miniature, one dog, 9 cats, Russian Orloffs (number unknown), Malay (also unknown number), turkeys, one starling, and 16 goats...I think that's it but the list seems short 😬


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers (10 mo ago)

5 goats
4 dogs
3 cats
6 chicken
Unknown number of fish
2 horses 
I think that's it 🤔


----------



## BrookeCHope (7 mo ago)

The Goat said:


> Im so sorry


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

well for my goats i have a website- www.lindylupintsizedfarm.weebly.com so you can count if you want  -less then 30 nigerian dwarfs 
- two Friesian horses- mare and foal
-6 opal/cream legbar chickens- not sure if im keeping i think i have an egg eater as im only getting 1 egg a day if im lucky
- 1 sarplaninac LGD- not much of a LGD but she does guard the house and keeps the big bads away!
-1 old house kitty plus taking care of my moms two old house kitties for awhile
-30 gal aquarium with just plants at the moment- hoping for some bettas
-two five gal with plants- hoping to get some shrimp
- 40 gal with three striped mud turtle and lots of guppies
-bin full of dubias because i cant help myself and some day all get back into reptiles
It sure seems like i have alot more then listed.....
o wait a zillion mice and rats running around outside- I need a barn cat!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😬😆☝


----------



## Chiknoodle (9 mo ago)

The Goat said:


> I have a dog in the
> Future I will have some Nigerian dwarfs what do y’all have?


11 chickens, 2 turkeys, 2 goats, a sheep, a mini horse, a donkey, a rabbit, and a dog


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

@Mike at Capra Vista my dad says if he washed his pickup what would hold it together? 😅

I wash my pickup maybe quarterly… completely pointless as if I drive into town it’s dusty (or muddy depending on the time of year) by the time I get there. I can’t get myself to drive 15 mph. Lol
Plus it’s black which is awful for showing dirt and for being hot in the summer. 😒


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Boer Mama said:


> @Mike at Capra Vista my dad says if he washed his pickup what would hold it together? 😅
> 
> I wash my pickup maybe quarterly… completely pointless as if I drive into town it’s dusty (or muddy depending on the time of year) by the time I get there. I can’t get myself to drive 15 mph. Lol
> Plus it’s black which is awful for showing dirt and for being hot in the summer. 😒


Your dad's word's sound like something mine would say.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Well my family has 80 head of cattle, 3 horses, 8 dogs, 11 cats, 13 goats, 1 parrot, and 1 flying squirrel. 
1 horse, 3 dogs, all the cats, all the goats, and the flying squirrel is mine. I like variation!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

A flying squirrel that’s so cool!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

We currently have: 8 goats, 30 chickens, 4 dogs, 3 cats, 3 breeder rabbits and 18 meat babies, approximately 7 fish, 1 guinea pig, 2 rats, 3 hermit crabs and 140,000 to 560,000 honeybees. Only the goats and one of the dogs are truly mine alone. 🙂


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

That’s allot


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

The Goat said:


> A flying squirrel that’s so cool!


Yep his name is Toads. I inherited him from my grandma. He’s a pretty funny little guy.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

MellonFriend said:


> We currently have: 8 goats, 30 chickens, 4 dogs, 3 cats, 3 breeder rabbits and 18 meat babies, approximately 7 fish, 1 guinea pig, 2 rats, 3 hermit crabs and 140,000 to 560,000 honeybees. Only the goats and one of the dogs are truly mine alone. 🙂


Mike's probably gonna want a closer count on the bees lol jk.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

DDFN said:


> Mike's probably gonna want a closer count on the bees lol jk.


He can come count them if he wants! 😂


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

MellonFriend said:


> He can come count them if he wants! 😂


Lol that could be fun. Lol


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

He’d just send his elves for that task 😂


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😂


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

This is the thread that just keeps giving, lol


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Nommie Bringeruvda Noms said:


> This is the thread that just keeps giving, lol


I never expected that lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😁


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

DDFN said:


> Mike's probably gonna want a closer count on the bees lol jk.


Well yes. Duh.





MellonFriend said:


> He can come count them if he wants! 😂


No, I cannot. I'm highly allergic to bee stings, or is it wasp stings, ... or maybe it's that I'm very annoyed by mosquitoes. 





DDFN said:


> Lol that could be fun. Lol


No fun at all. Ever counted half a million of anything? It takes a long time. At one every second it would take close to 5 months nonstop. Clearly your idea of a good time is a little different than mine. I have trouble counting 7 poults when they are running around.


----------

